# There is no bizarre section: Hermaphrodite?



## openairboy (Nov 23, 2004)

My sister came home from work, one of the top universities in the country, and one of the professors was claiming that we need a new category for sexuality to include hermaphrodites and as a society we need to abolish male/female distinctions. According to some stuff I hunted down on the internet they claim that a form of "intersexuality"/"mixed genitalia" occurs in 1 in 2,000 or 3,000.

What do we make of this? How do we address it? What is their sexuality, etc.?

I realize this is a bizarre question, so I apologize if it offends anyone.

openairboy


----------



## crhoades (Nov 23, 2004)

This is completely off the cuff with no research...

What about chromosome testing/DNA? Although they have both sets won't they either be XX or XY? Couldn't you test and then make the decision? I know this won't answer every possible question that this topic will raise and also that it is a modern answer that wasn't available before but it's my initial reaction.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't fully understood the term or the Biblical ramifications since this concept is alien to me personally but I have come across it too. Hermaphrodites existed, for example, in the Timucuan Indian tribe in North-Central Florida in the 1500's, according to sources that I have read. I am sure they exist in other times and places and there are probably whole websites devoted to making them seem normal. The fact that they exist does not mean, however, that gender distinctions should be abolished, as if we could play God in that regard. Such people, I think, like anyone with abnormalities are made in the image of God but accountable for their behavior. That's my


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 24, 2004)

Andrew and Chris make wonderful points in my opinion!


----------



## openairboy (Nov 24, 2004)

Paul,

I totally agree w/ you, the proff is a divorced lesbian w/ a child, and she comes from a divorced lesbian...

I would still like to grasp the hermaphrodite issue, however.

openairboy

[Edited on 24-11-2004 by openairboy]


----------



## andreas (Nov 25, 2004)

***I would still like to grasp the hermaphrodite issue, however.***


True hermaphrotism is present when both testicular and ovarian tissue is present in the same individual.In most cases it is 46XX,and appears normal by banding.The most plausible expanation is that there has been an occult translocation of the testis determining segment of the Y to the X chromosome.Sometimes hermaphrotides have an 46 XY and very rarely chimerism is found46XY/46XX.
andreas.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> John Lennon's song will be the anthem for these scientist/professors
> 
> Imagine. . .



Are those really the words? I've never really paid that much attention--not a Beatles or Lennon fan. I find this really ironic, because when I tell people that I don't like the Beatles, their defense is that the Beatles were Christian, ergo I must like them, since I'm a Christian. I guess those people are wrong on two counts.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 28, 2004)

How does this relate to the scripture "I formed thee in the womb"? Oh well, let's just chuck it up to Providence. Dueteronomy 29:29

Doesn't that attitude seem cold, but yet true?

John Lennon dabbled with Pat Robertsonism for a small amount of time after the Beatles but he couldn't stomach Christianity.

[Edited on 11-28-2004 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Ianterrell (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> ...



Next time somebody tells you that the Beatles are Christian make sure you point and laugh. No seriously I can't imagine why anyone would call those 4 brits christians. Best rock band ever? Yes. Christian? Certainly not.

Andreas are you a scientist?

[Edited on 10-12-2004 by Ianterrell]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey, no one's touched the true hermaphraditism question yet (46XXXY). They do exist.

What do we 'do' with them ? Biologically, they have BOTH sets of genes. It's extremely rare, but it happens. What are they accountable to God as ? Male or female ?

Other hermaphradites still are XX or XY.


----------



## andreas (Dec 10, 2004)

***What are they accountable to God as ? Male or female ***


"There is neither male nor female" .Galatians 3:28

andreas.


----------

